# Another Tire Thread, water/gravel



## CNTHOOK (Apr 11, 2011)

I have searched and searched for input on tires for riding deep water and creek gravel with no luck. Does anybody have a suggestion?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big Horns, XTR's, Outlaw Radials, And any other all terrain type tire would be great.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

The Outlaw Radials do very well in sand.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

We ride alot of loose gravel bottom creeks here in Tennessee the best tire I've had is Silverbacks. I've tried ITP Mudlites and XTRS the Lites did better than the XTRS but I still had to stay in 4wd. I tried the MOTO MTC's they did a little better but still had to stay locked in. But with the Backs I stay in 2wd and can fly threw the water and when we get in the deep holes where we have to float them they just paddle right threw. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CNTHOOK (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm going this weekend to pick up a set of barely used backs. Looks like ill just run the backs when I'm not going to be on the road much. And my executioners the rest of the time.


----------

